

XPath Navigator for Visual Studio - bbcbasic
https://visualstudiogallery.msdn.microsoft.com/7949b3a6-37c7-4b82-96d7-93bb05d33116

======
bbcbasic
I submitted this because I tried 10 or so different free XPath tools and they
all had really sucky UIs. They are based on the design philosophy 'how do I
make this UI as pathologically unusable as humanly possible'. And some throw
in a random crash or too for good measure.

So when I finally found a half decent simple tool to run an XPath (as a C#
developer) I decided it was worth a submit.

